# Hopper 3 Banner in Guide



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

Is it possible to get rid of the banner at the bottom of the guide like you could on the H2. I've found a way to change the content,but that's it.


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

No way to turn this off at present.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

Any way to get it to turn on straight to a channel and not to the what's hot and trending and DVR list?


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

SevenSixTwo said:


> Any way to get it to turn on straight to a channel and not to the what's hot and trending and DVR list?


No. This is a feature that DISH built in. I don't mind it, but there are lots on here that do.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

You can hold the Back Button for it go live.


----------

